# RADON Chris Steel Rohloff MTB Stahlrahmen



## Deleted 150659 (3. Juli 2012)

Einfach mal reinschauen, ich verkaufe den o.g. Staahlrahmen (NEU). So nicht mehr zu bekommen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190696695289?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

